# SQL Exception bei LIMIT



## Mandoo (3. Jan 2007)

Hallo , bei folgendem Code bekomm ich immer ne Exception...

Könntet ihzr mir mal bitte helfen ?


```
try{

  int s = 0 ;
    int sp= 3 ;
    Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
    Connection conn=DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost:3305/auktion","root","mksms");
    Statement stmt=conn.createStatement();
String sect ="SELECT * FROM forum LIMIT  '"+s+"' ";   
    
//String sql="insert into forum (titel,inhalt,name) values('"+titel+"','"+detail+"','"+kat+"')";
     ResultSet res =  stmt.executeQuery(sect);
           
 
while(res.next()){
out.println(res.getInt("id"));

}
```


Also ich habs mal super vereinfacht , aber selbst da bekomm ich die Exception ... 



```
String sect ="SELECT * FROM forum LIMIT  0 , 10 ";
```

funzt auf der selben Mashine Super.

Auch auf der  Convert in einen String  hat nichts gebracht.


JDBC Version : 3.1.14 MySQL 5.x stable 

THX


----------



## SlaterB (3. Jan 2007)

WELCHE Exception?


----------



## DP (3. Jan 2007)

String sect ="SELECT * FROM forum LIMIT  '"+s+"' ";

ergibt

SELECT * FROM forum LIMIT  '0'

was soll da funktionieren?!


----------



## Numerobis (3. Jan 2007)

Das Problem ist nicht der SQL String , das Stimmt schon so!


Aber es gibt da einen Bug in MySQL , der keine Variablen hinter !!   LIMIT zulässt.





Wenn du Mysql 5.x und auch den Connector verwendest sollte es Funktionieren!

Ansosnten musst du , Bug XXXXXX MySQL 4.1 oder so...

Was machen ? 

k.a


----------



## DP (3. Jan 2007)

wo wird denn da eine variable hinter limit an mysql geschickt?!


----------



## Mandoo (3. Jan 2007)

Fehlermeldung:


```
Connect nicht möglich!java.sql.SQLException: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ''0'' at line 1 java.sql.SQLException: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ''0'' at line 1
```


----------



## Mandoo (3. Jan 2007)

Dieser String nämlich funzt auch :
	
	
	
	





```
String sect ="SELECT * FROM forum where id = '"+sp+"' ";
```


----------



## DP (3. Jan 2007)

in deiner exception steht doch wo der fehler ist.


----------



## Mandoo (3. Jan 2007)

Also in der Exception steht ja nix brauchbares...

Ich hab Sie geändert, die beiden Werte , von 0 auf 1 und trotzdem folgende Exception.
	
	
	
	





```
Connect nicht möglich!java.sql.SQLException: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ''1',' 3 '' at line 1 java.sql.SQLException: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ''1',' 3 '' at line 1
```


----------



## Mandoo (3. Jan 2007)

Wie meinst du denn , soll der String aussehen?


----------



## DP (3. Jan 2007)

du musst bei den limitwerten die hochkommata weglassen, dann klappts auch mit sql


----------



## Mandoo (3. Jan 2007)

Szimmt , Danke !!!


----------

